# Tito's training journal, week 8 (and trainer's take on OH NO thread)



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad you had such a productive day! Gonna have to let us all know when Tito loses the big V, lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Gonna have to let us all know when Tito loses the big V, lol


LMAO

It all sounds so exciting


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Great report! And it's also good that you got some productive feedback from your trainer about the situation with Tito when he ignored your command to return during your practice session at home. It just goes to show that when we're training for these dog sports, it's good to work with an experienced pro to aid us. I know when I decided to get serious about titling my (spoiled) senior, I took privates, and it really made all the difference.

Looking forward to more reports from Tito and that quest for the WC sure is exciting!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't know that Dan had goldens. Does he have a female he wants to use Tito for?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He breeds labs, but grew up with goldens. He has just acquired a (very) young female golden, he says working with Tito has made him really want to get back into the goldens. IF she turns out the way he thinks she's going to, with the potential she's showing now, he's all about breeding her to Tito to get his golden line started up.
Cool, huh?
We should go train (obed) somewhere today. It's a lovely day.




my4goldens said:


> I didn't know that Dan had goldens. Does he have a female he wants to use Tito for?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He breeds labs, but grew up with goldens. He has just acquired a (very) young female golden, he says working with Tito has made him really want to get back into the goldens. IF she turns out the way he thinks she's going to, with the potential she's showing now, he's all about breeding her to Tito to get his golden line started up.
> Cool, huh?
> We should go train (obed) somewhere today. It's a lovely day.


Oh, wow, where'd he get her from? A field breeder? Man, I'm getting the puppy itch. Cannot, willnot even consider it for several years and probably by that time I'll be too old. I haven't been out, is the humidity gone? I am getting a haircut this morning. After that, not much. If the humidity comes back, in the house for me. I can't even breathe outside when it is like it was yesterday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like Tito had a great training session


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been away on vacation and uber busy before that, so I've missed Tito's updates. Have you decided to breed Tito? Last I remember you were trying to avoid thinking about it. It sounds like Dan will not surrender the idea of having a Tito pup...can't say I blame him.

It sounds like Tito had a great training session. Have you video taped any of these sessions? I'd love to see him in action.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I've decided that in the RIGHT situation, with the RIGHT bitch, I will seriously consider breeding Tito.
Dan has the right reasons for wanting to do it. He's an experienced breeder and will be sure the genetics are right. He will have worked with Tito for 2 years at that point, so he knows what his strengths and weaknesses are in terms of ability (Dan is breeding for field performance, but wants his dogs to standard. His father and brother are both vets, and he understands the importance of a "correct" dog).
The day that Dan first evaluated Tito, he told me, "if YOU don't breed this dog, I'm going to". He's stuck to that ever since. It's a massive honor to hear him say that, considering his experience training dogs.
I still haven't taken a video, no. First I need to buy a camera (heck with all these lessons I can't afford one....but it's getting to the head of my queue of expenditures now). Then I will need to take someone with me to the lesson to have them do the video. But I really really want to do it, and as soon as I do, it will be on here!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, she's from a field breeder. He says she's "a real pistol". Hmmm.....
It's lovely out today. Hope it stays that way. 




my4goldens said:


> Oh, wow, where'd he get her from? A field breeder? Man, I'm getting the puppy itch. Cannot, willnot even consider it for several years and probably by that time I'll be too old. I haven't been out, is the humidity gone? I am getting a haircut this morning. After that, not much. If the humidity comes back, in the house for me. I can't even breathe outside when it is like it was yesterday.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a fantastic training session! I love reading your updates! Tito is such a well-rounded dog!


----------

